# The right decision? experience, sincere advice required



## Patrick123 (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi there,
my name is Patrick - dog lover since childhood - and writing here to get a good, honest and sincere opinion on wether getting a dog is the right decision. I am mainly scared of two things (1) being a bad god owner.... and (2) destructive behavior which might get me in trouble.

*I did every bit of planning, and I will use this forum to put all detail on the table and let you judge, whether getting a dog is the right decision or not. * 

*First-off, why Vizsla?*
I researched over a year the right breed and my decision boiled down to either an Australian shepherd or a Vizsla (in both cases a puppy). I am very sportive myself and keeping up with a sportive dog will work fine. I decided to choose a vizsla (female) since they are very clean, affectionate, loving and also (a lot) cheaper, which allows me to budget for a dog walker, care-center and whatnot if the need might arise.

*Where do I live?*
I currently live in a 65 square meter apartment in Budapest. I know - not the ideal environment. I plan on moving back to Munich in half to three quarter of a year where the environment for dog lovers is perfect (forest, english garden, mountains, etc.). Additionally, it is getting increasingly common in Germany to allow (well behaved) dogs at the work place (work-life balance, etc.)
Here in Budapest, I have a main park next to my apartment, approximately 5min. away and a few other parks in close distance. It is a good location to walk the dog.

*What does my week look like?*
I am working for a big four company and believe (?) to have enough time for the dog. I usually wake up at 5am, latest 6am. Work starts at 8am, 9am or occasionally even later. I can walk the dog in the morning for an hour, during my break around 12am/1pm for about 20min., after work 5pm/6pm and again around 10pm or 11pm again for an hour. The weekend will be very dog oriented and I plan on regular taking a train to outskirts of the city.

*Why now?*
For me, owning a dog never was a matter of "if", rather "when". I believe to have enough time now to raise a dog and investing the same amount of dedication into raising a puppy will get harder the more I wait since I am expecting to have increasingly less time the more I wait.

*My main fear:*
Truly... two things hunt me. One - not having enough time leading to hyperactivity and poor behavior. Two - coming home and seeing the couch ripped in thousand pieces. My flatmate will be here and supervise the dog in the beginning. It will eventually happen though, that the dog will stay alone for 3 hours (or more, as he grows older)

*Up and downs*
I know that owning a dog means having up and down, a lot of sacrifice and responsibility. I am up for it... and I have no doubt that owning a dog is the right decision. However, am I the right match for the dog???

*Any feedback and experience, especially from vizsla owners, is welcome!!!!!*
Thanks for your help! 
Patrick


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Welcome! Having the awareness that not giving a dog enough time and exercise can lead to destructive behavior indicates to me that you're the kind of person who won't let that happen. It sounds like the dog would be a priority in your life and that matters more than how big your apartment is. So basically, nothing you wrote sticks out to me as a sign that you shouldn't get a vizsla. Still I'll give you a few things to consider.

My understanding is that Budapest is very dog friendly. My dog came from a breeder in Páty who routinely walks her dogs off-leash through the city. However, doing that takes a lot of training and while there may be lots of parks for on-leash walks, have you considered where and how you'll give your dog off-leash, running exercise? 

Secondly, if you'll be moving in 6 months or so, I would consider waiting until after you're settled in Munich to add a puppy to your life. Consistency is important for a lot of the early training behaviors. You can use the time now to research breeders and training methods to ensure you have the best experience possible. I waited a year. Trust me, it goes by quicker than you think. The culture seems to be a little different over there, but sometimes breeders having waiting lists anyway, so you may have to wait to get a puppy of quality.

Have you looked at wirehaired vizslas at all? As a whole, they are calmer and settle better than the shorthairs without losing any of the athletic abilities or affectionate personality. They will give you extra wet dripping beard kisses however. 

If you do decide to take the plunge while in Budapest, I can ask my breeder for some names, wire or smooth and point you in a good direction. She grew up in the city, so is a good general reference. Just let me know!


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Ditto what Eins said.

I have three main points to add here. 

One, the people who worry most about being a good parent are the least likely to screw it up---worrying about it means that you care. 

Two, don't worry about the size of your apartment. Mine is tiny (about 42 sq meters/450 sq ft) and it suits me and the dog just fine. What you should be concerned about is how much time these dogs demand from their people. Seriously. Sometimes it's overwhelming how much attention they need, and how guilty you feel when you can't offer it because you have a meeting, or you want to go out with friends, or you're just too **** tired, cranky, or unwell. I'm not kidding when I say --- and I think others here will agree with me --- that having a vizsla is like having a toddler. They really require a lot of time and attention, and you grow to love them so much that you feel horrible when you don't feel like hanging out with them for just a little while. 

This leads to my third point that you should absolutely budget for dog walkers and/or daycare. I guarantee there will be some days where you just don't feel like going for a walk or a hike or going to the dog park, so having those resources available will make your life with a vizsla so much easier. They are lovable clowns, but being your dog's everything is exhausting sometimes.

Best of luck---I think you'll make a fine vizsla parent one day.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Ditto to the above 2 posters. 

I know not everyone will agree with me on this point, and I suppose it really depends on the Vizsla, but I will say that in my experience it is more important that the dog gets a lot of mental stimulation and companionship rather than physical exercise. I'm not saying that your V WON'T need 1-2 hours of off leash exercise a day, I'm just saying that the fact that you implied that you may be able to bring your dog to work with you is a huge plus, along with the physical exercise that you will be able to provide.

Our girl is a "lazy V" in that she doesn't require daily off-leash time, but I am home with her every day and she gets lots of playtime during the day and I am always here to keep her company. V's want more than anything to be with you. The crave, no, NEED attention. Even if you are able to have a lunch break midday it's a lot for a dog to be alone for 2, 3-4 hour stretches every day. I know there are those on this forum who do it and it works, but I don't think it's ideal. The dog isn't at their happiest with that scenario. 

Hope that helps some.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

Plenty of good advise here and you've obviously given it a lot of thought.

I would point out that the first three months can be VERY HARD WORK. Vizsla puppies need a lot of attention and ideally somebody with them all the time. I work from home and could only get anything done once my wife came home from work to take over the 'baby care'!

I would also consider a Vizsla rescue which may suit your current circumstances better. Don't assume that rescues are 'problem' dogs. Most seem to be perfectly normal dogs that have come from homes where the owners haven't done their research and can't cope with the Vizsla's energy and demands for attention! A good Vizsla rescue society will have fostered the dogs before they go to a new home so they can match them to a new owner. They will have assessed the dogs temperament, need for training etc. so you should have a good idea of what you are getting in advance. My wife originally wanted to get another puppy but I said she would have to give up her job as I couldn't cope with work and a puppy again! Consequently our second Vizsla was a rescue. She is a fantastic dog and neither of us have ever regretted out decision.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi Patrick,

My experience...totally unscientific, mind you....is that the future owners who worry about being good owners usually turn out to be the best. That's b/c their worry indicates conscientiousness, and that ability, to think about the needs of others...is the hallmark of a good caretaker. +1.

Your concerns about possession destruction doesn't take into consideration two things: First, dogs do not randomly destroy things, there are reasons they become destructive, which usually can be attributed to something the owner is either doing or not doing. Dogs are very reactive, they respond to what we do. If you neglect your dog, expect him to react, and probably in ways not so endearing.


Second, you won't be letting her, as a puppy, free run of the house.... She'll earn that over time by demonstrating responsibility and discipline. So, the chances of her randomly destroying the sofa while you're there and supervising her are pretty low.

If those are your only concerns, then I'd say you're OK here, do it.


----------



## Patrick123 (Nov 17, 2015)

Thank you all for the helpful feedback. I have been reading every single comment and this is helping me a lot. To answer some concerns/questions.
*@einspänner.* I thought about the off-leash training/running around... there is a fenced dog park roughly 10min. away from where I live. It's on the other side of the river and a nice walk too. 
*@Gingerling*. a dog care center is roughly 5min. away from where I live on my way to work. It's 1500ft (roughly 5euros or US$6) per day and spending that money for a happy dog when time is short is perfectly with me. I believe, indeed, this will be very useful and a lifesaver from time to time. 
*@Lyra.* I actually considered a dog rescue. It was a 7yr old Vizsla living on a farm on the country side. That Vizsla was mainly used for hunting and I am not sure I am able provide the same level of physical exercise the dog has been used to for the last 7yrs. Further, moving to small "stranger's" place in an urban area breaks a Vizslas heart (since they're so loyal and attached). I am sure there're people better suited than I am to offer a more familiar environment... Also, I would like to see my dog grow up... and become a part of me.

I know that now is a good moment to get a dog, since I am likely to have less time in the future to dedicate the same amount of time raising a puppy. I talked to the breeder today and I'll get Friday next week the puppy. There are 7 8 week old puppies (I am looking for a female) to choose from. Also, I took the first week of Dec. off to have more time for the puppy.

A few questions: The puppies I will be looking at Friday next week are Vizslas (with shots, no chip) without official pedigree documents. Is this something I should pay a lot of attention to?
Second: what should I get? Special toys, equipment, a crate? 

Patrick


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Health clearances on parentage should always be done before breeding. This can help save you a lot of heartache down the road. I doubt people that breed without a registered pedigree do health clearances on their dogs.
Why not slow down and talk to more than one breeder.
You put in a year deciding on the breed. Now is the time to do due diligence on the breeders.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Oh, I agree with Tex here, THE most important thing is health. A good breeder...not some back yard amateur looking to make a few extra Forints...will gladly be able to demonstrate the health of both parents as well as throughout the lineage, including other litters and other dogs she owns. Also, how many does she show, how many have titles, how many litters has she produced and what have they achieved..the answers will tell you a lot about the quality of her work, which rather directly affects the current litter. If she cannot, or if it seems like a shoddy or breeding of convenience, even though you are psyched to get a puppy next week...don't. I'm a bit suspicious that she has all the puppies still available at age 7 weeks, that means she's not well connected. Here in the USA, you have to say Hosannas in order to get one from the top breeders, and then there's most often a wait. Getting a V is very emotional, and the puppies will just charm you, but remember to think it thru. It's a living thing, and the breeder is really creating that, who she's selected and how she does the breeding has direct implications for your puppy, choose wisely and not emotionally.

If you get one, have a small crate ready...I like the little plastic ones as they are cave like and puppies seem to like that, and a small bath mat and blankets for the bottom so it's soft and comfy. and a couple of stainless steel bowls for water and her food, along with a bag of the same food she's now eating. And tons of toys, non Asian raw hide chips and those little swizzle sticks to satisfy the chewing urge, and little balls to play with her with, V's love to play catch.

Let us know how it goes..but remember to not respond just with emotion when you see them.


----------



## Patrick123 (Nov 17, 2015)

This sounds like a good advice to Gingerling. I will carefully look at the the litter, the parents and follow a clear judgement, rather than emotional excitement. After all, this is a huge commitment. Also, the behavior of the parents will tell a lot (e.g. warm/welcoming or distrustful/nervous to mention the opposite) I am still a little scared not to be up for the job (i.e. not to be good enough for a happy dog), but usually I am overthinking things and I think I will do fine... We will see when I get there. 

I won't rush it and only go for it when I see things look good...

Thank you everybody for your help! I will stick around here as there is plenty of good expertise and advise I can learn from.

Patrick


----------



## PG (May 21, 2016)

Hey there, 

I am really happy for the help everybody gave me on this platform a few month ago. As promised, here an update 

Sky (my Vizsla) is my new companion. I got here in December of last year when she was 12 weeks old. I thought it would be better get a rescue, but i wanted to see the parents too, so I decided to drive down to the Hungarian/Romanian boarder to get her. Dogs are not treated well there simply because this area is (extremely) poor and this is one of the main region where organizations rescue dogs from. 

Sky will turn 9 months soon and I love EVERYTHING about her (and the bread in general).

Also, she is well trained. For example, she is not allowed to eat from her bowl before giving me the paw... I can take my shower in the morning knowing that she wouldn't touch the bowl without my permission. It is so cute to see her complaining when she wants to eat. She waves her paw in the air in protest. Last week i caught her by surprise with a piece of (irresistible) bread in her mouth she grabbed from the kitchen table. When she noticed she got caught in flagrante, she panicked, bellied up and waved with her paw in the air... so adorable. 

Last month i taught her to sit and wait before crossing a street... she's doing great...

Although my dog is a rescue, and not from a breeder, Sky is in perfect health and there are no behavioral problems of any kind - quit the opposite - she is amazing, very social and joyful. So, my advice, always consider a rescue 

Patrick


----------



## Patrick123 (Nov 17, 2015)

Hey there, 

I am really happy for the help everybody gave me on this platform a few month ago. As promised, here an update 

Sky (my Vizsla) is my new companion. I got here in December of last year when she was 12 weeks old. I thought it would be better get a rescue, but i wanted to see the parents too, so I decided to drive down to the Hungarian/Romanian boarder to get her. Dogs are not treated well there simply because this area is poor and this is one of the main region where organizations rescue dogs from. 

Sky will turn 9 months soon and I love EVERYTHING about her (and the breed in general).

Also, she is well trained. For example, she is not allowed to eat from her bowl before giving me the paw... I can take my shower in the morning knowing that she wouldn't touch the bowl without my permission. It is so cute to see her complaining when she wants to eat. She waves her paw in the air in protest. Last week i caught her by surprise with a piece of (irresistible) bread in her mouth she grabbed from the kitchen table. When she noticed she got caught in flagrante, she panicked, bellied up and waved with her paw in the air... so adorable. 

Last month i taught her to sit and wait before crossing a street... she's doing great...

Although my dog is a rescue, and not from a breeder, Sky is in perfect health and there are no behavioral problems of any kind - quit the opposite - she is amazing, very social and joyful. So, my advice, always consider a rescue  Just make sure to have a good look at the parents.

Patrick


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Congratulations for saving a life! ;D Sky is a very beautiful and beguiling Vizsla.

I am sure that she is very grateful to you. Bright Blessings!


----------

